# My Halloween/Horror music



## Coffindan (Aug 21, 2007)

A couple of original tunes that I wrote and recorded recently.....well finished recording recently. I have lots of ideas but not a lot of time to do all the recording since I am doing all the instruments. Enjoy!!

http://www.soundclick.com/coffindan


----------



## Coffindan (Aug 21, 2007)

*bumpiddy bump*


----------



## k k (Jul 21, 2009)

cool dude
rockin


----------



## The 69 Eyes (Sep 23, 2010)

Nice! Post more


----------



## spookman (Nov 10, 2008)

cool would love to hear more


----------



## Coffindan (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks! I'm glad you guys enjoyed them. I hope to get 10 or more together and maybe put them up on itunes or somewhere. Would love to release an actual cd one day.


----------

